# Power Compact



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

Hello,
I just bought a 4x64W Fixture. (he said it was POWER COMPACT) does that mean i can use T5?


The guy said the bulbs has been used for about a year,, they are alot dimmer now,

So i need to change them,,

what should i do? 
all 6700k? or mix it up?


Main goal is to grow plants, View the plants,

Advice, recomendations?


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

My power compact bulbs are u-shaped t-5's and the fixture won't take straight bulbs (at least I don't think it will) . You'll have to get whatever the fixture is designed for. 

As far as color temperature, anything between 5000K and 10000K will work. If you have the option to mix them, go for it! You'll get teh best of both worlds. I'm currently using 6700K/10000K mix Coralife bulbs, and I'm not happy with them. For some reason this brand is heavy on GREEN light.

-Dave


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

I use the 6700k only Coralife bulbs and have been very happy with plant growth and fish color. Each pair is on a different switch so run one pair for the regular day lighting and kick in the second pair for a midday burst.

T5 would not fit in the socket/endcaps of power compact fixtures.

When you buy power compact bulbs be sure you know whether you need straight pin or square pin style.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi shiver905,

I suspect you have a 4X65 watt fixture. You can pick up 65 watt 6700K (Daylight) bulbs for about $25 - $35 each. Before ordering, take a look at the pin configuration where the bulb plugs into the fixture. Bulbs come in "straight" pin configuration "...." or "square" pin configuration "::", make sure that you order bulbs with a pin configuration that matches your existing bulbs.


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

It is straight pin fixture,,

Im not shure if i should go for this deal,, 

its made by corallife lunal (but the lunars hasve beeen removed)

he wants 100CND$ for it.. No bulbs.
Im not shure if its worth it considering each bulb is 35$.

Is there a big difference between Compact flouresnt vs T5? 
If it cant fit T5 bulbs,, sould wait and grab a t5 fixture, or should i jump on this deal.

Is compact flouresnt the same as what they sell at home hardware (shoplights) that uses t8 lights?


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

dave and kim, both of you are saying different things,

Dave is saying it will support t5 and kim is saying it wont?

will someone plz clarify.

thanks


----------



## pepperonihead (Nov 25, 2004)

It absolutely will not support T5s. Not sure if the fixture is worth it or not because I don't have enough information to determine that. But if you want a really good T5 fixture that is a great price look here. www.fishneedit.com/t5ho-ligh.html


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

fishneed it,, is always out of stock,
But there prices are unbeatable.


----------



## shiver905 (Mar 4, 2009)

ic been compairing the prices of T5 bulbs vs power compact,, power compact is 2x more


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi shiver905,

T5 is a more efficient (brighter) bulb per watt than a T8 or T12 bulb. A power compact bulb is one type of T5 bulb. A "standard" T5 bulb has the contact tips at each end of the bulb. A power compact bulb is like a "standard" bulb folded over on itself (so it is 1/2 as long and twice as wide) and it has the contact tips at one end of the bulb.

I found lighting to be one of the three major components of my success with planted tanks, along with CO2 and fertilizers. I did a lot of research on lighting before purchasing. Along the way I received some good advice. First determine the types of plants I want to grow, that will determine the amount of light (wattage) I will need. Second what output spectrum bulb(s) display, that will determine the growth and how the colors of the plants and fish are appear in your aquarium. Not all spectrum's are available in power compact bulbs. Third, the bulb spectrum and number of bulbs to reach the desired wattage will determine the type of fixture to purchase.


----------



## Newt (Apr 1, 2004)

Compact fluorescents/Power Compacts are T5 technology. All 6700K and bulbs near this kelvin rating will have a heavy green light. If you dont mind that then that's OK. I suggest a high CRI bulb at 5000K to 6000K and dont buy one unless you can get a spectral output graph and see what type of light it is emitting. You need a red peak at 625nm - minimum (You probably wont find a CF with a peak any higher than this)and blue peaks between 430 and 450nm. All will also have a green spike for brightness to the human eye; just make sure it is not a stronger peak than the reds and blue peaks. 

10,000K bulbs will tend to be heavier on blue light. Blue will make your plants more compact and bushier while the red light promotes stem and leaf elongation.

My recommendation is to stay clear of Coralife as all of their bulbs emit a heavy green light because of the humongus spike at 500 to 550nm.


----------



## davemonkey (Mar 29, 2008)

shiver905 said:


> dave and kim, both of you are saying different things,
> 
> Dave is saying it will support t5 and kim is saying it wont?
> 
> ...


Sorry, I wasn't clear. I said that my PC fixture *WON'T* take straight bulbs (t-5s) and meant that the PC bulbs are t-5 in size, as opposed to t-8 or t-12 (as far as diameter) but they are curved over into a U-Shape.

-Dave


----------

